# Ayeeeeeee!!!!!!!-Criddler RIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That dirty Hound--

I was speaking to Nick Criddler the other day and beseeched him...no implored him not to disrupt my house and new addition I had just put up---But noooooooo--He couldn't resist..............Blew the place to shreds--all I could salvage were the sweetest 7 sticks that I 've seen in a while--I really have a hankering for the DC maximus and those Oliva's--Oh yeah the tatuaje,fuente and the flor--Hey come to think of it--That Criddler is ok


Of course paybacks a bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, sweet. That V looks very very tasty :dribble:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is a tremendous selection of smokes, all top notch in my opinion!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I am a beast!!!!!!!!!!!
Great pictures man.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Is that a 100 Anos I see in there? Holy crap Nick - killer hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I love the note lol Nice hit!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow...what a hit...very very generous


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

amazing hit!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i love how he tried to throw you off the sent with the box
enormous hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

wow--

I didn't realize what the Aurora 100 anos was--This is no plebian smoke--Nick-You are the man~~~~~~~~~~~

http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=335


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd of been pissed if that box wasn't full of Mac's!!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome hit:biggrin:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Great hit!!! Those Dona Flor's are awesome cigars!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! What an "exquisite" selection!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

hmmmmm So that kinda stuff goes on around here?:baffled:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Brazilla said:


> hmmmmm So that kinda stuff goes on around here?:baffled:


All the dang time... :biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What some great freaking smokes! Awesome Nick!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit there


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice. Very Nice.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Many Congratulations.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!! Nice hit!! Those are some good lookin smokes


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Great hit Mr. Criddler..sweet sticks..


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> wow--
> 
> I didn't realize what the Aurora 100 anos was--This is no plebian smoke--Nick-You are the man~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=335


Yeah, thats supposed to be the prize of the lot but I'll let you be the judge.
Tha Tatuaje is the heater IMHO.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't let Sysrock see this thread. He's been trying to acquire every last Oliva V Torp he can get his hands on!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

What a selection! Enjoy the smokes you lucky dog!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice nick!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

that is a very very nice hit. way to go criddler


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit Nick!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

SweeeT Hit Nick---- very nice indeed.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thats a premium bunch of sticks. enjoy!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

damn those are powerhouse.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

The Anos is no longer made. That makes this a total kick in the ass hit!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Top shelf * my man *Top shelf*.............. way to go Nick :mrcool:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> The Anos is no longer made. That makes this a total kick in the ass hit!


Read this...

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Top_25/Top_25_Display/0,4320,2004_2,00.html


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------

